# Granola,won`t last to long .



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Recommendations;I add toasted wheat germ to my granola for added nutrition but never toast it with the granola it will burn added at the end,never mix the dry fruits with the granola in the oven they will turn to gummy and may even lose flavor,toast all nuts been use for more nutty flavors,vanilla in the wet ingredients will add another dimension and so sea salt,once the granola gets to the golden color you like live it in the oven(open door) to cool down,it will develop a more crunchier texture,experiment with different sugars like white,brown or honey,molasses and never use butter,veg oil is best. 







ENJOY.


----------

